# Music



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 7, 2007)

What genre of music is everyone into? 

I like everything except that Emo garbage. My favorite is either hip hop and/or house (electronica) though. 

//Prepares for onslaught from major punk rock fans...


----------



## MaltLiquorandRamenNoodles (Apr 7, 2007)

I like old crust and metal.Iron maiden,Motley Crue,Amebix,Nausea,Misery,Warcollapse,Hiatus,Judas Priest,Bathory,Satyricon,etc.,etc,.

Post edited by: MaltLiquorandRamenNoodles, at: 2007/04/07 14:21


----------



## bakerdoo (Apr 7, 2007)

My top favorite bands include:
Radiohead
Bjork
Pedro the Lion
Modest Mouse (older stuff)
Me Without You
Sigur Ros

i do like some hardcore shit too tho

Post edited by: bakerdoo, at: 2007/04/07 18:48


----------



## Cush (Apr 8, 2007)

Defiance, Ohio, Andrew WK, 3 Inches Of Blood, Mischief Brew, Man Man, Luminescent Orchestrii, Phil Ochs, Disfear, Earth Crisis, Operation Ivy, RAMBO, Propagandhi, guignol, Gogol Bordello, Ghost Mice, Flogging molly, Culture Shock, Against Me!, Catharsis, Caustic Christ, The Pogues, Municipal Waste, Tragedy, Wolfbrigade, The Orphans, The Dresden Dolls, Fucked Up, Hirax, Manowar, The Cryptkeeper 5, The Clash, The Adicts, Subhumans, This Bike Is A Pipe Bomb, Dragonforce, Judgement Day, Modern Life is War, The world/inferno friendship society, Tom Waits, Kings of nuthin', paint it black.

folk, punk, ska, and metal, and hip hop.


----------



## savage_brad (Apr 8, 2007)

im really into most genres of punk, mainly anarcho and folk.
i also enjoy some black metal here and there


----------



## skunkpit (Apr 8, 2007)

matt johnson (theThe.com)
im open to almost everything mainly older music
i can even tolerate egotistical gansta rap for its entertainment value for a short while like ludacriss hahha 

buddy holly was cool though, like him more than elvis defiantly

desmond dekker, jello biafra, wesley willis, brian eno, soft machine, radio head, beck - mellow gold, dirtybird, dayglo abortions, bunchofuckingoofs, some misfits, gorillaz, the cramps, the pogues, big wreck, danny elfman, twisted sister, napalm death -the older stuff mainly, william shatner and lenard nemoy's spaced out, iron maiden, some system of a down, yellow machine gun, plasmatics, david bowie, some cyndi lauper, king diamond, the strawbs, deicide, nina hagen, slayer (mainly older), cliff burton, fear factory, johnny cash, judas priest, cypress hill, tom waits, beatles, pink floyd, jim morrison, leonard cohen, crapload more just cant remember at the moment


----------



## blackmatter (Apr 8, 2007)

radiohead disfear pig destroyer flux of pink indians dystopia flowers in the dustbin counting crows defiance ohio grateful dead bikini kill le tigre cattle decapitation skit system lauryn hill talib kweli, dead prez discordance axis skrupel the shins planes mistaken for stars, charles bronson, voetsek, fuck the facts, fordire lifesake, misery index, assuck, melt banana, phish, leftover crack, slayer, children of bodom, icons of filth, rites of spring, nasum, the temptations, contravene, morning glory, rage against the machine, foo fighters, meshuggah, phobia, the day everything became nothing, nooth grush, skarp, the skatalites, zoe keating, 25, bread and water, bane, crimpshrine, fifteen, doom, googoo dolls, saul williams, ben harper, bratmobile, mineral, the number twelve looks like you, his hero is gone, poision girls, tragedy, this bike is a pipe bomb, erik petersen, doom, bathtub shitter, asshole parade, imogen heap, tupac, tribe 8, gojira, eyehategod more and more and more


----------



## chickenbone (Apr 8, 2007)

I listen to mostly death an black metal, and my fair share of punk. I must admit I do have a soft spot for Busta Rhymes. 

cannibal corpse, deicide, vile, exhumed, electric hellfire club, bile, my life with the thrill kill kult, crass, conflict, minor threat, anal cunt, nun slaughter, william shatner(hahaha), 1349, mayhem, thorns, burzum, darkthrone, misfits, danzig, samhain, siouxsie and the banshees, the berzerker, Ackercoke, possessed, necrophagia, viking crown, zeke, and Opera music(dont ask me which i like because I listen to it on the radio when I feel like a killa!)


----------



## cracked (Apr 11, 2007)

I am mostly into death, thrash & black metal and some grind.... and classical music.

bands I particularly like: malevolent creation, destroyer 666, dismember, usurper, venom, overkill, kreator, the chasm, terrorizer, dark angel, vio-lence, etc.


----------



## JergoR (Apr 11, 2007)

CRASS!!!!! (never too much emphasis)
leftover crack, beneath the massacre, NWA, david bowie, Anarcho punk, Ska-core, No-Cash, wu-tang clan, againsts me!, propagandhi, rudimentary peni, brights eyes, the cure, Christian death(with rozz only), MC chris, murder city devils, Disrupt!, 
SKINNY PUPPY!!!!
and CRASS!!!!


----------



## chickenbone (Apr 11, 2007)

I must confess my love for Aretha Franklin...


----------



## Oaksey (Jun 7, 2007)

If you guys use upload sites to upload some music, I'll do the same. Any requests? We could get some mad music from each other this way.


----------



## Mady (Jun 7, 2007)

Ghost Mice, Ariel Pinks haunted graffetti, Doom, A//political, basically most crust punk and anything on Plan-it-x records. Also really into classical, Shostakovitch, Rachmininov, Beethoven, and of course The Smiths, Joy Division, Asylum Party, Clan of Xymox


----------



## smegmabreath (Jun 7, 2007)

bad brains
the fartz
sore throat
christ on a crutch:angry: Oi!


----------



## smegmabreath (Jun 7, 2007)

*chickenbone wrote:*


> I must confess my love for Aretha Franklin...


Fuck Yeah


----------



## Clit Comander (Jun 7, 2007)

Crackrock steady music


----------



## TBone (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been listening to so much doom and sludge metal lately. Iron Monkey, Sleep, EYEHATEGOD and the likes.


----------



## Oaksey (Jun 10, 2007)

all of you listen to the same music i do. That's wonderful! When I get back home, i'll see if i can upload some music for you guys.


----------



## ryn (Jun 10, 2007)

Finnish black/death humpa forest troll metal. with accordians and traditional Finnish instruments. doesnt sound like it would work, but its a good anti-depressant.
other than that, nothin no one hasnt already said here.


----------



## iago (Jun 10, 2007)

bob dylan, young jeezy (ATL rep.), ghost mice, regina spektor, devendra banhart, against me, rosa, X, cat stevens,choking victim, leftover crack, evil robot us', the devil is electric,appalatian terror unit....what ever anything really chill or not so...listen to what you want to. archive dot com is [retty cool though if you want some free music asuming i spelt it right.


----------



## Antics (Jun 10, 2007)

defiance, ohio , old crow medicine show, crosby stills nash & young, creedence clearwater revival, pink floyd, the misfits, jefferson airplane, forgotten rebels, bob dylan, danzig, dayglo abortions, suicidal tendencies, the beatles, the doors, dead kennedys,


and anything that makes me wanna move, or makes me shiver.


----------



## cristal (Jun 11, 2007)

i like folk punk, metal, jazz, hip-hop, delta blues, old country, epic sounding music, and sad bastard songs. anything screamy and weird is a delight. :evil:


----------



## Cush (Jun 11, 2007)

Defiance, Ohio, Andrew WK, 3 Inches Of Blood, Mischief Brew, Man Man, Luminescent Orchestrii, Phil Ochs, Disfear, Earth Crisis, Operation Ivy, RAMBO, Propagandhi, guignol, Gogol Bordello, 7 seconds, Youth of Today, ABBA, Ghost Mice, Flogging molly, Culture Shock, Against Me!, Catharsis, Caustic Christ, The Pogues, Municipal Waste, Tragedy, Wolfbrigade, The Orphans, Charles Bronson, The Dresden Dolls, Crucial Unit, Minor Threat, Fucked Up, dirtfoot, Hirax, Manowar, The Cryptkeeper 5, Earth Crisis, The Clash, The Adicts, Subhumans, This Bike Is A Pipe Bomb, Dragonforce, Judgement Day, Modern Life is War, The world/inferno friendship society, Limp Wrist, Tom Waits, Kings of nuthin' and tons of others.


anyone can request any music by any of these artist and i probaly have it. any upload requests?


----------



## bananathrash (Jun 12, 2007)

*Cush wrote:*


> anyone can request any music by any of these artist and i probaly have it. any upload requests?



id love some orphans. i cant ever find their stuff.


----------



## Oaksey (May 10, 2008)

www.albumbase.com

or if you want you can go to http://teenpunksinheat.ipbfree.com/index.php? and click SHARE and the pinned topic REQUESTS will usually get you a lot of music. You probably have to sign up and it's encouraged that you give as well as take.
Look through the pages first to make sure what you're requesting hasnt been uploaded already.
And if you don't already, get a fucking Soulseek account! (Google, motherfuckers!) Slsk is the best invention ever.


----------

